# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  لطفا کمک...سوال درسی

## parslord

سلام
رسم نمودار توابع داره داغونم می کنه چه طوری باید این نمودار ها رو رسم کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟مثلا نمودار تابع زیر چه طور رسم میشه؟؟؟؟؟

|y=x|x-2

----------


## parslord

کسی نیست ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## parslord

:Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## saeed211

الان تایپ میکنم
یکم طولانیه توضیحش

----------


## alireza378

سلام 
باید از توی قدرمطلق بیرونش بیاری و به صورت چند ضابطه ای بنویسی. ریشه قدر مطلق 2 هست. به ازای مقادیر کوچکتر مساوی 2 میشه x(2-x) و به ازای مقادیر بزرگتر مساوی 2 میشه x( x-2)
پس میشه یه تابع دوضابطه ای. بعد نمودارشو رسم کن

----------


## parslord

> سلام 
> باید از توی قدرمطلق بیرونش بیاری و به صورت چند ضابطه ای بنویسی. ریشه قدر مطلق 2 هست. به ازای مقادیر کوچکتر مساوی 2 میشه x(2-x) و به ازای مقادیر بزرگتر مساوی 2 میشه x( x-2)
> پس میشه یه تابع دوضابطه ای. بعد نمودارشو رسم کن


خب اون نمودار رو چطور رسم کنم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## saeed211

شما یک ریشه قاطع دارین و یک ریشه ساده
ریشه های ساده شکل قاطع دارن
و ریشه های داخل قدر مطلق شکا هفت یا هشت
ریشه ساده شما صفر هستش
و ریشه قدر مطلقی شما منهای دو
پس باید رو دو و سفر ریشه گذاری کنید
بعد یه عدد بزرگتر از دو بندازید داخل نمودار
جواب شما مثبت میشه
پس شکل ریشه قدر مطلقی شما به صورت هشته
نع هفت
حالا ریشه قاطع خودتونو تو x=0 رسم کنید
و این دو تا رو بهم وصل کنید

چند لحظه دیه عکسشو میذارم کامل متوجه  شید شاید

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام 
> باید از توی قدرمطلق بیرونش بیاری و به صورت چند ضابطه ای بنویسی. ریشه قدر مطلق 2 هست. به ازای مقادیر کوچکتر مساوی 2 میشه x(2-x) و به ازای مقادیر بزرگتر مساوی 2 میشه x( x-2)
> پس میشه یه تابع دوضابطه ای. بعد نمودارشو رسم کن





> خب اون نمودار رو چطور رسم کنم؟؟؟؟؟


دیگه داش علیرضا گفتش !
...........
تعیین بازه میشه .. قدر مطلق میره .. میشه دوتا نمودار 
x2-2x 
2x-x2
اولی از بازه 2 به سمت مثبتا
دومی از بازه 2 میره سمت منفیا

----------


## parslord

> دیگه داش علیرضا گفتش !
> ...........
> تعیین بازه میشه .. قدر مطلق میره .. میشه دوتا نمودار 
> x2-2x 
> 2x-x2
> اولی از بازه 2 به سمت مثبتا
> دومی از بازه 2 میره سمت منفیا


این 2 خط اخر رو متوجه نمی شم.......شکلش چه طوریه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sajad564

> این 2 خط اخر رو متوجه نمی شم.......شکلش چه طوریه ؟؟؟؟؟


در مورد معادله درجه دو چیزی نمیدونی ن؟؟ :Yahoo (39):

----------


## parslord

> شما یک ریشه قاطع دارین و یک ریشه ساده
> ریشه های ساده شکل قاطع دارن
> و ریشه های داخل قدر مطلق شکا هفت یا هشت
> ریشه ساده شما صفر هستش
> و ریشه قدر مطلقی شما منهای دو
> پس باید رو دو و سفر ریشه گذاری کنید
> بعد یه عدد بزرگتر از دو بندازید داخل نمودار
> جواب شما مثبت میشه
> پس شکل ریشه قدر مطلقی شما به صورت هشته
> ...


اون چیزی رو که دنبالشم داری میگی ولی من نمی فهمم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): یه ذره بیشتر تو ضیح میدی....

----------


## saeed211

2017-04-30 18.58.1911111111111111111.jpg

----------


## sajad564

> 2017-04-30 18.58.1911111111111111111.jpg


شرمنده ولی اشتباهه...

----------


## saeed211

> شرمنده ولی اشتباهه...


 :Yahoo (94): شما درستشو بکش

----------


## parslord

> 2017-04-30 18.58.1911111111111111111.jpg





> شرمنده ولی اشتباهه...


نه شکل درسته .....
الان مشکلم اون خطه مستقیمه ... چی شده اینطور شده

----------


## saeed211

> اون چیزی رو که دنبالشم داری میگی ولی من نمی فهممیه ذره بیشتر تو ضیح میدی....


شماشکلونگاکن
اگه متوجه نشدی باز سعی میکنم توضیح بدم

----------


## sajad564

> شما درستشو بکش


حوصلشو ندارم :Yahoo (4): این نموداره همواره سهمیه که تو برای ایکس های بزرگ تر از دو به شکل یک معادله درجه یک رسمش کردی

----------


## ZAPATA

> این 2 خط اخر رو متوجه نمی شم.......شکلش چه طوریه ؟؟؟؟؟


2017-03-28_20-09-58.jpg

----------


## sajad564

> شماشکلونگاکن
> اگه متوجه نشدی باز سعی میکنم توضیح بدم


همون اشتباهه دیگع

----------


## saeed211

> حوصلشو ندارماین نموداره همواره سهمیه که تو برای ایکس های بزرگ تر از دو به شکل یک معادله درجه یک رسمش کردی


من
اشتباه کشیدم
ولی زاپاتا ک اشتب نمیکنه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## sajad564

> 2017-03-28_20-09-58.jpg


بزن دست قشنگرو... :Yahoo (8):

----------


## saeed211

> همون اشتباهه دیگع


به
دسته هاش توجه ندارم
میخام متوجه شکل ریشه ها شه

----------


## saeed211

> نه شکل درسته .....
> الان مشکلم اون خطه مستقیمه ... چی شده اینطور شده


کدوم

خط مستقیمه؟
ریشه یا دسته ها؟

----------


## parslord

فهمیدم هوررررررررررراااااااااااا  اااااا
به خدا فهمیدم اخ جون ................
دست همگی درد نکنه..... :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
چاکرتونم مرسیییییییییییییییییییی
یه سو تفاهم  ابلهانه برام پیش امده بود....اصن الان دارم به خودم میخندم چه قدر گیجم خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
بازم ممنون

----------


## saeed211

> فهمیدم هوررررررررررراااااااااااا  اااااا
> به خدا فهمیدم اخ جون ................
> دست همگی درد نکنه.....
> چاکرتونم مرسیییییییییییییییییییی
> یه سو تفاهم  ابلهانه برام پیش امده بود....اصن الان دارم به خودم میخندم چه قدر گیجم خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> بازم ممنون


حححح خداروشکر

----------


## parslord

> کدوم
> 
> خط مستقیمه؟
> ریشه یا دسته ها؟


خط مستقیم نیس من اشباه می کردم اون یه قسمت از سهمی برای نمودار x بزرگ تر از 2 
ممنون الان کامل یاد گرفتم  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## M.Shamsi

سلام دو تا سوال از حد ریاضی 3.ممنون میشم هر چی سریعتر پاسخ بدین.
آیا این رابطه درسته؟
Sin2x=2Tanx/1+Tanx^2

----------


## alireza378

> سلام دو تا سوال از حد ریاضی 3.ممنون میشم هر چی سریعتر پاسخ بدین.
> آیا این رابطه درسته؟
> Sin2x=2Tanx/1+Tanx^2


سلام بله درسته

----------


## M.Shamsi

و اثباتش؟(p همون 3.14)
و همچنین اینکه رفع ابهام عبارت   وقتی x داره به سمت عدد 1 میل میکنه.Sin px/1-x

----------


## alireza378

> و اثباتش؟(p همون 3.14)
> و همچنین اینکه رفع ابهام عبارت   وقتی x داره به سمت عدد 1 میل میکنه.Sin px/1-x



در مورد سوال دوم ات من سوم ریاضی ام هنوز به رفع ابهام نرسیدیم که جواب بدم  :Yahoo (4):  یکم دندون روی جیگر بذار بکس سال بالاتر میان جواب میدن

----------


## M.Shamsi

فوق العاده ممنون استاد.ممکنه که اون دومی رو از دوستات که سال بالاترن بپرسی من کسی نیس که بپرسم.

----------


## alireza378

> فوق العاده ممنون استاد.ممکنه که اون دومی رو از دوستات که سال بالاترن بپرسی من کسی نیس که بپرسم.


خواهش میکنم
استاد؟ :Yahoo (39):  استاد کجا بود :Yahoo (4): 
اینم از یکی دیگه پرسیدم ببین متوجه میشی؟

یه راه دیگش هم هوپیتاله ، مشتق صورت تقسیم به مشتق مخرج

----------


## mlash

سلام
واسه رسم نمودارا باید بعضی توابع رو بشناسی و با ویژگیهاشون اشنا باشی 
مثل اینا:توابع لگاریتمی_نمایی_مثلثاتی_بعض   چند جمله ایا_قدر مطلق_براکت 
اونوقت میتونی هر چی رو که بهت دادن تقریبا رسم کنی با اون اطلاعات

----------


## Alireza.Alizade

خیلی راحته که .
از طریق خاصیت قدر مطلق راحت میشه حلش کرد 
دو حالت براش پیش میاد  یکی اینکه ایکس ها بزرگ تر از دو باشن  
یکی اینکه ایکس ها کوچک تر از دو باشن  به اضای هر ایکسی  معادلشو بدست بیار
ریشه هایی که ایکس صفر هستن بدست بیار   بعد با چن نقطه یابی  راحت حلش کن

----------

